# vulva pictures again. pregnant!



## Winchester Farms

how long can a vulva look like this before foaling. hers started to look like this friday and this is what she looks like today.












sorry if i am bugging everyone.



this is driving me nuts!!!! how long do you think?


----------



## yankee_minis

Don't know...sorry. Ain't this fun???

Hard to tell from the pictures. What does she look like head on? (Oops-- just saw a pic on another post. She's HUGE!!)

Is she a maiden?

What is her due date?

Does she have a bag?


----------



## Winchester Farms

she doesnt have a bag but im pretty sure she is a maiden. we're not sure when she is bred or if she has had foals before. sorry. no bag but i am thinking it's because she is maiden? hopefully. another night of no sleep.


----------



## hhpminis

I hate to tell you this but I had a mare look like that for 3 weeks one year. Drove me nuts and lack of sleep didn't help. She finally got a bag the night she foaled.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

SORRY--but its really not uncommon for a mare or jenny to look like that for quit a few weeks before she has her foal. How is her back end area, is she "mushy" is her tail relaxed? I think you will be losing ALOT more nights of sleep



Corinne


----------

